# Trading in a gun to purchase another.



## hfboats (May 9, 2011)

I am thinking of trading in my DB380 on another gun at a gun shop. Does anyone know if any of the pensacola gun shops accept trade ins?


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Youre better off selling on here the gun shop wont make it worth your time


----------



## hfboats (May 9, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing. I guess I need to read the rules on posting a gun forsale here.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f68/rules-posting-classifieds-73558/


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

Whatcha gonna get?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I've had good luck with Miles at Tradewinds. If you're buying up, he treats you pretty fair.


----------



## hfboats (May 9, 2011)

Thinking about a LC9 or a kahr. Where is tradewinds?


----------



## Bay Ranger (Aug 25, 2008)

It's on Hwy 98 closer to Navarre than the city of Gulf Breeze. If you know where the Gulf Breeze Zoo is it is close by. It is located on the east bound side of Hwy 98.


----------



## hfboats (May 9, 2011)

I think I know exactly where that is. Thank you.


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

Here's the two scenarios.....you hit the local gunshop, they are going to give you $175 for your DB380, show you a Kahr CW9 for MSRP of around $450+, and tell you they won't charge you tax, and what a smokin' deal you got.
Sell here or another forum via private sale, and you should be able to get $275 at minimum for the little 380, and find a nice Kahr CW9 for around $300-350, so it cost you 25 to 50 bucks to upgrade, the gunshop route is going to cost you 300 bucks at best?, it's very much like trading in a car to buy a new one, versus selling outright, then taking cash to work with to deal on a new one.....dealers always going to have the edge.....nature of the business.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I want one of those Kahr CW9s for $300.
The only ones I've seen on here, I can beat the price at Outcast for a new one.
But you are right on the selling vs trading in.


----------



## hfboats (May 9, 2011)

I will have to list that DB380 on here after this weekend. My sons first birthday is Saturday and don't want to make people mad if I can't get right back with the. Looked at the Kahr. Awesome gun. I think that is what I will try to get. Not sure how long that one will last but that is what I will look for.


----------



## cantonmentmike (Feb 2, 2012)

A couple of weeks ago, I sold my first gun on here. It was actually a gun that I thought would not bring a lot of interest. I sold it to the first respondent, and completed the sale that afternoon. Your DB380 will move on here and you will come out money ahead. Now as far as buying a gun on here, well, lets just say it's even better. If you are diligent and look around, you will find just what you want.


----------



## hfboats (May 9, 2011)

I hope it will. Got to sell it or trade it in before I get a new one. The wife would kill me if I bought a new gun before the kids go school shopping. But I have a detail check coming that she does not know about. Sneaky


----------



## Anthonyma (Oct 4, 2007)

We will work trades at Outcast and have Kahrs in stock for around 390. I believe


----------



## hfboats (May 9, 2011)

Is outcast in gulf breeze? I wish I would have looked. I was out that way yesterday. Do you have any in stock?


----------



## Anthonyma (Oct 4, 2007)

We are in Pensacola at 3520 Barrancas ave and yes we have Kahr CM and CW's in stock.


----------



## hfboats (May 9, 2011)

Picked up the kahr at outcast! Very happy with the service and will defiantly be back. Thanks.


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

outcast good people and james is all right to lol


----------

